# super '91



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

I bought this frame NOS, and for the life of me, can find very little info about this model. I did see from one search, that it might be late 80's, but with the '91, it seems it should be a 1991. It has 126 spacing, chrome curved fork, brake cable in the TT, no cutout in the BB, chromed head lugs, and no serial no. on the dropouts. I imagine this was a lower end Nago, but I'd like to know more about it.
Thanks, if anyone can help shed some light.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

If you look at the rear dropout you should find a letter and some numbers.Email Colnago with this information and they should be able to give you all the revelent details that you need about your frame. I know this as i have a NOS Master that i wanted to know about.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

no cutout in the BB, chromed head lugs, and no serial no. on the dropouts

Sorry i did'nt see that part in your post....


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

TUT2222 said:


> I bought this frame NOS, and for the life of me, can find very little info about this model. I did see from one search, that it might be late 80's, but with the '91, it seems it should be a 1991. It has 126 spacing, chrome curved fork, brake cable in the TT, no cutout in the BB, chromed head lugs, and no serial no. on the dropouts. I imagine this was a lower end Nago, but I'd like to know more about it.
> Thanks, if anyone can help shed some light.


This is probably going to confuse more than enlighten. But........... if it is curved fork then pre '87. Generally the more chrome the later the frame. My Super also has concealed cabling. But........ has less chrome - lower third of forks only, not head lugs. Wouldn't be too sure about "lower end Nago" - mine is original and has has full campag groupset, pantographed chainring, stem and seatpost. And - more significantly - rides superbly, crisp and sharp, let down only by brakes. The handling beats many "modern" inferiors. Mine is definitely not a lower end bike. I've got three other steel Colnagos. My advice is to build this one up with period components if possible and ride it on special occasions. Also buy an all steel MXL while still available and put a full record groupset on it. And then ride it every day. Heaven can then wait.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I think it's earlier than 1991 too. The 126 rear spacing is the give away. Most all bikes by 1991 had switched to 130 with the advent of 8sp. I have Colorado Cyclist catalogs from 1991 and no Super 91 is listed. They offer the Conic and the Master. Both have straight forks which is consistant with edmundjaques's observations.

brewster


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Another clue,*

I copied this off the Serotta forum, and actually, this is the frame I bought. He says it's a Sprint. So does this help to date this bike any more?

"Colnago Sprint frame and fork

This Colnago frame has a metallic purple to white fade paint scheme with a white head tube. It has a threaded chromed fork, headtube lugs, and right chain stay. 

This frame is sized as a 55cm c-t seat tube with a 54cm top tube. The rear spacing is 126mm, the headtube measures 122mm, and the fork steerer is 162mm. The frame and fork are made in Italy of Columbus steel tubing with the Columbus tubing decal on the frame reading "Columbus Tubi Speciali Rinforzati Acciaio CrMo Super '91 Colnago".

The Colnago clover is engraved into the bottom head tube lug, with the clover and C engraved into the fork crown. The chrome on the right chain and fork is shiny and bright, and the frame has been completely treated inside the tubes with Boeshield T-9 rust prevention spray. The only paint chip is a very small one under the top tube that has been touched up. 

This frame has adjustable rear horizontal dropouts (screws not included), braze-on front derailleur tab, two set of water bottle bosses, rear brake cable routed internally through the top tube, and brazed-on down tube shifter bosses."


----------

